# breading



## blackdog46 (Mar 2, 2011)

say you had a chocolite dog that had all choclite lines in him.
thedn you bread him to a black bitch that has all black lines 
what colure puppies do you thank you would get with this


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

What kind of breading are you using? For chocolate, I would use a sweetened type, maybe with a little bit of cinnamon to "kick it up a notch". Are you deep frying it? If so, then I would say that the chocolates with the breading (plus cinnamon!) should be a nice golden brown. Now, I don't know if you are from the south, but up here in the north country we do not call our fine African American princesses "black bitches". Nor do we bread them, that would be gross! Who are you? Are you a cannibal?????


----------



## Brian Courser (Feb 10, 2010)

There is also Homstlye breading that works very well. To get the best I think a batter would work well something like Tempura batter would be the best, it is not that heavy, allows the flavor to come through, does alter the color at adds to the flavor


----------



## blackdog46 (Mar 2, 2011)

to the person who replay to my breading 
people bred choc to black dogs all the time where have yo been hinding


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

firehouselabs said:


> What kind of breading are you using? For chocolate, I would use a sweetened type, maybe with a little bit of cinnamon to "kick it up a notch". Are you deep frying it? If so, then I would say that the chocolates with the breading (plus cinnamon!) should be a nice golden brown. Now, I don't know if you are from the south, but up here in the north country we do not call our fine African American princesses "black bitches". Nor do we bread them, that would be gross! Who are you? Are you a cannibal?????


 
Omg! lmao!!!


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

EXCUSE ME! I don't hind anywhere! And if I did I certainly would NOT be telling you where I was hinding on a public forum!!!! You dirty man!!!! I can't believe that you would ask a lady that sort of question.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Raina--

I got nothing..........cinnamon?! Oh my.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh...my...gosh...


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

I sure hope so!! Where's Bubba and Ken ?


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

I kinda like House Autry Medium Hot Breader, although, I don't know how that would go with Chocolate.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG :roll: breaded labs!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

jgrammer said:


> OMG :roll: breaded labs!



HELLOO!!! Ever heard of pigs in a blanket? 

We have doggies in a blanket!

WRL


----------



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

I think you mean "breeding question". (Bread is what you eat with peanut butter)
To answer your question you would get all black (chocolate factured) puppies; meaning the pups would be black but if they were bred to a chocolate or chocolate factured dog you would get chocolate pups.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

*Breeding* is the word you're looking for. Try these links. This one should clear things up on the expected puppies http://www.blueknightlabs.com/color/coatcolor.html and this one should help with your spelling inferiority issues. www.google.com

Remember, google is your friend.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh great going guys! You just ruined a perfectly useless thread. And it was going so well too!


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

blackdog46 said:


> to the person who replay (*replied)* to my breading (*breeding*)
> people bred choc to black dogs all the time where have yo been hinding (*hiding*) [/quote]
> 
> Is this a setup or a case of bad grammer and spelling?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

How many times do you see field TRAIL for TRIAL and HEAL your dog for HEEL on here, in fact tonight.


----------



## PocketLab (Apr 23, 2010)

Dip it in beer. Run it thorough some Zatarains Crispy Southern. Add some Tony's. Get the grease real hot, got to get it in and out quick before it melts.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Ya'll all should be ashame of yourselves for giving blackdog bum dope..Blackie you pay no attention to them..Ole Bob will give you straight info...when ever you bread a black dog to a choclite dog the first thing you want to do is roll them in a graham cracker crust..if you want choclite dog you leave the breading on..if you want dark choclite dogs then you have to put hershey's syrup all over the bitch..if you want black dogs then you put both dogs in the oven and let them brown real good...kinda like making a roux..Hope this helps !!!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

jgrammer said:


> OMG :roll: breaded labs!


Oh, don't be such a bread snob Jean!


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Losthwy said:


> blackdog46 said:
> 
> 
> > to the person who replay (*replied)* to my breading (*breeding*)
> ...


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

So ERinsedge,

If the dog is "solid" chocolate, does that mean the dog is not hollow like those cheapskate chocolate companies make the easter bunnies?

WRL


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

blackdog46 said:


> bread him to a black bitch that has all black lines what colure puppies do you thank you would get with this


why, bam a lamb, of course. ;-)
click - http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1b7my_ram-jam-black-betty_music


.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

WRL said:


> So ERinsedge,
> 
> If the dog is "solid" chocolate, does that mean the dog is not hollow like those cheapskate chocolate companies make the easter bunnies?
> 
> WRL


I always nibble on the ears of my bunny :razz:


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Bread it, den seat it on a duck.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

KNorman said:


> I always nibble on the ears of my bunny :razz:


Does an ear nibble fall under the ear pinch category? Force breading?


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

KNorman said:


> I always nibble on the ears of my bunny :razz:


Really? I bite their legs off.....can't get away then! 

WRL


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

WRL said:


> Really? I bite their legs off.....can't get away then!
> 
> WRL


Now PETA will be on your doorstep in the morning.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

So where is the OP? He still owes me an apology for talking about my hind in public!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

firehouselabs said:


> Oh great going guys! You just ruined a perfectly useless thread. And it was going so well too!


And I was hoping to find out what hinding was... (Is that on one of those bad sites?)


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Rainmaker said:


> Now PETA will be on your doorstep in the morning.


GRRRREEEEAAAATTTEEEE!!

I hope they bring cinnamon rolls....this thread is making me hungry.

When's Easter?

WRL


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Not bad, just a bit naughty!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

WRL said:


> So ERinsedge,
> 
> If the dog is "solid" chocolate, does that mean the dog is not hollow like those cheapskate chocolate companies make the easter bunnies?
> 
> WRL





Rainmaker said:


> Does an ear nibble fall under the ear pinch category? Force breading?


No! I prefer not to force when breading. After all, we are looking for effort and response.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

KNorman said:


> No! I prefer not to force when breading. After all, we are looking for effort and response.


What? Are we gonna have to call you Snitz or whatever his name is?

WRL


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

If you put pressure on the chocolate (or chocolite. Is this a diet chocolate by the way?) when breading, you will just mush it. The breading should be a nice even coating, not too heavy or the "crust" will come off in the deep fryer. You just can't force good cooking!


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

Just the main thing, no matter what else you do, if it's still frozen, you gotta be really careful when you put it into that hot grease or it'll blow up all over you and you won't be able to enjoy the fruits of your labor.

Don't even ask me how I know that.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Glad I have goldens, don't have to worry about what color they will come out after breading! :razz:


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

WRL said:


> So ERinsedge,
> 
> If the dog is "solid" chocolate, does that mean the dog is not hollow like those cheapskate chocolate companies make the easter bunnies?
> 
> WRL


Sorry, I am busy reading all these fascinating threads tonight. Those are called rare Choco-lites. If you bread them together you might end up with dogs kind of light on the brain cells or LBC's for short. That's not to be confused with solid chocolates of course- you WILL be able to tell them apart if chocolate is your thing. You won't be able to FF them, you have to make a trail or is it trial of treats out to the bird.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

jgrammer said:


> Glad I have goldens, don't have to worry about what color they will come out after breading! :razz:


True, but you have to shave yours first ;-)


.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

jgrammer said:


> Glad I have goldens, don't have to worry about what color they will come out after breading! :razz:


My dear, "Golden" is generally the color you want when you finish breading. Just saying...


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

Can the OP edit the subject in the OP? Because if he does, we're all gonna look pretty silly!


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Shush! Don't be giving him any ideas!


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

All I know is you should never do any deep frying without wearing undies.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

If you are speaking from experience, than I am never eating at your place! I'll just keep my hind at home!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Ah Ken, no we don't, just gives it some texture!



Ken Bora said:


> True, but you have to shave yours first ;-)
> 
> 
> .


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh my, before this goes down hill, Ken is saying the golden needs to be shaven!!!


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

I like shaved chocolate! I think that those little curls of chocolate look really cool on top of chocolate pies with the frothy whipped sugar and eggs! (sorry, couldn't figure out how to spell meringue? So I improvised! )


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

jgrammer said:


> Ah Ken, no we don't, just gives it some texture!


Now are we talkin’ breeding or breading?



.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

I thought that this was a thread about breading. If I am wrong then I sincerely apologize for my previous statements. Except for the hind remarks, because that was just uncalled for!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

weberpal78 said:


> All I know is you should never do any deep frying without wearing undies.


 
oh yes you can....


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

WRL said:


> What? Are we gonna have to call you Snitz or whatever his name is?
> 
> WRL


ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

bread.......breed
heal.........heel
advise......advice
hinding.....hiding
hassel......hassle
trail.........trial
conformation........confirmation
loose.......lose
there.......their
to...........too
quite.......quiet
ect.........etc
or...........are
affect......effect

I'm sure there are plenty more, these are just the most common ones.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

jgrammer said:


> Ah Ken, no we don't, just gives it some texture!


No way girl, you will never live this down.


----------



## Takem_brewer (Jun 8, 2010)

Steve Hester said:


> bread.......breed
> heal.........heel
> advise......advice
> hinding.....hiding
> ...


Wouldn't the Conformation one be backwards then? It really is comformation when you are talking about a dogs build.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

conformation........confirmation

confirm I am correct
conform to the standard= conformation


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Is this bread gluten free ?? Its all the health nuts talk about.........


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Takem_brewer said:


> Wouldn't the Conformation one be backwards then? It really is comformation when you are talking about a dogs build.


Yep, didn't put them in any particular order.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

firehouselabs said:


> I like shaved chocolate! I think that those little curls of chocolate look really cool on top of *chocolate pies with the frothy whipped sugar and eggs!* (sorry, couldn't figure out how to spell meringue? So I improvised! )


 
have you made a French Silk?



.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Bridget Bodine said:


> conformation........confirmation
> 
> confirm I am correct
> conform to the standard= conformation


And if the dog is Catholic?


.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

And once again I may need to update my sig line!


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

I got some advise from a heeler I meat on the trial, and he conformed that breading has no affect and that all good Catholic dogs go to heaven. He wasn't so sure about Protestant dogs.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

This Threat is awesome!! Another Glassic!


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

You all have missed the point - when you bread chock-licks, they melt in your mouth and not in your hands. MMM's & more MMM's. Yummy. 
Personally I prefer Breaded Pork Chops :0


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

blackdog46 said:


> say you had a chocolite dog that had all choclite lines in him.
> thedn you bread him to a black bitch that has all black lines
> what colure puppies do you thank you would get with this


With all the black and chocolite "lines" talk, I thought we were talking about striped labs............. is that like a mis-match? 

I never bread my labs, and then let them in the house.... it gets all over the carpet.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Cleo Watson said:


> Personally I prefer Breaded Pork Chops :0


lets leave the show lab breaders out of this Cleo, you wanna start a war?;-)




.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Ken, you are on your toes today - I completely forgot about the oinkers but they do taste good breaded.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

I love those striped Keebler cookies, maybe this is what he was talking about? Still wondering if chocolite tastes as good as chocolate.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Byron Musick said:


> This Threat is awesome!! Another *Glassic*!


Are you deep frying pickles, now? I thought it was chocolate... or goldens with lots of fiber... I'm confused!

BHB


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

And the word is Treat, not Threat!


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Man! All these replies, and no one offers to mention corn meal!!! Man, that's good breading, too - especially if your mixing your chocolates. Come on, help a brotha'!!!! 

Evan


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> And if the dog is Catholic?
> 
> 
> .


 That starts a whole nuther concept , of planned breadings or letting the bread reproduce at will.......


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Evan said:


> Man! All these replies, and no one offers to mention corn meal!!! Man, that's good breading, too - especially if your mixing your chocolates. Come on, help a brotha'!!!!
> 
> Evan


Dooooode,
Have your tried crushed up/smashed pretzels? Sinful!;-)



.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Is this the same creator of "seat on a duck"? Is it for real or the work of a merry prankster?


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't ruin it by adding coconut though.


----------



## JFleckenstein (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW!.........i dont know what else to say


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

NCHank said:


> Can the OP edit the subject in the OP? Because if he does, *we're all gonna look pretty silly*!


that ship has sailed 



.


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> lets leave the show lab breaders out of this Cleo, you wanna start a war?;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that was clever.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Losthwy said:


> Is this the same creator of "seat on a duck"? Is it for real or the work of a merry prankster?


Pass the kool-aid!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

firehouselabs said:


> I love those striped Keebler cookies, maybe this is what he was talking about? Still wondering if chocolite tastes as good as chocolate.


I thought choco"Lite" was the low calorie version............ isn't it?


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Losthwy said:


> Is this the same creator of "seat on a duck"? Is it for real or the work of a merry prankster?


I was wondering the same thing... who is behind this??????!!! 
I think someone changed their screen name to start this entertainment..... 
Who did it? KUM KLEEEEEN !!!!


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

WRL said:


> So ERinsedge,
> 
> If the dog is "solid" chocolate, does that mean the dog is not hollow like those *cheapskate* chocolate companies make the easter bunnies?
> 
> WRL


Is this a misspelling of "chesapeake"? If it is the war has begun!!! Don't talk about those brown dogs like that! 

A bit on the sensitive side regards,

BHB


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Evan said:


> Man! All these replies, and no one offers to mention corn meal!!! Man, that's good breading, too - especially if your mixing your chocolates. Come on, help a brotha'!!!!
> 
> Evan


Corn meal on chocolate? Never tried that! Could be a whole new taste treat! Of course some of you southern boys think that *everything* is good as long as it's deep fried!


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe he should bread with the guy in classifieds looking to breed his mixed breed black dog.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

BHB said:


> Is this a misspelling of "chesapeake"? If it is the war has begun!!! Don't talk about those brown dogs like that!
> 
> A bit on the sensitive side regards,
> 
> BHB



I understand your pain. However, in life, its about choices and consequences. You CHOSE a chessie, now you have to live with the decision. BUT HEY, use it as a learning opportunity.

I mean, yes real men CAN wear pink. 

WRL


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Man, you're still picking on this poor guy? It seems like there's nothing but bones left...fly away, buzzards.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Seriously folks!!
If he's talkin about breading and Chocolate,, 
Then what he is REALLY askin about is 

FIGGY PUDDIN!!

What you guys think about Figgy Puddin???

" I wont go untill I GET some,, I wont go untill I Get some,, I wont go untill I get some,, so bring it right here!!""""


OH THE MERRY SEASON!!!!

Just makes me Giddy!!


Gooser


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

whitefoot said:


> Man, you're still picking on this poor guy? It seems like there's nothing but bones left...fly away, buzzards.


Are you kidding? The Buzzards are eating each other!!

I think before deep frying you should freeze the Chocolate first.. Don't want goo in the grease...


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

whitefoot said:


> Man, you're still picking on this poor guy? It seems like there's nothing but bones left...fly away, buzzards.


What? No breading advice? Are you too good to get flour under your nails?

Gooser, wear that frilly pink dress and you will never have a problem of not "getting any" !


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> FIGGY PUDDIN!!
> 
> Gooser


It would seem that since it is about breading it would have to..........

bread pudding?....eh?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Breaded CHOCOLATE puddng in ENGLAND,, (sorry mr wildrose),,is called 


FIGGY PUDDIN!!

I like extra chocolate drizzled overs mine!

Gooser


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

MooseGooser said:


> I like extra chocolate drizzled overs mine!


Before or after breading? :shock:


----------



## Bryan Detwiler (Feb 8, 2011)

Melanie Foster said:


> Before or after breading? :shock:


Uh, during of course!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Before or after breading? :shock:


Whatcha drinkin' with that there "puddin'??

WRL


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

firehouselabs said:


> Gooser, wear that frilly pink dress and you will never have a problem of not "getting any" !


With the pink "heals" of course!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

WRL said:


> Whatcha drinkin' with that there "puddin'??
> 
> WRL


A great source of Vitamin C.


----------



## Laura Heyden (Aug 14, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> have you made a French Silk?.


Nope, wore some once though. The breading took place later.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Ya'all are goin' straight to hell- 

The OP has been an Officer in the Air Force for 15 years. He worked through college as an ROTC cadet. Upon finishing Officer Training School, he married his high school sweet heart. After two deployments, his wife and long time girlfriend began cheating on him while he was away. A lengthy divorce ensued. He was forced to sell his dogs and give up his home. 

Feeling that he had nothing left to live for, he volunteered for duty and was re-deployed to duty in Afganistan. While on a mission, he fell from his helicopter and sustained permanent brain damage. His motor skills still function although, writing and speaking skills have been severely impaired. 

Through his valiant efforts to re-enlist in front of other soilders and put himself in harms way ahead of his troops, he was awarded numerous medals. His wife, realizing her error, has come back to him and is by his side while he is continuing on-going physical therapy. One dog he had sold was returned when the new owner heard the stories of his heroism. 

Now, returning to the dog world a few years later, he's interested in starting a new puppy and returning to competition with assistance. 



now, go check the story on snopes.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> now, go check the story on snopes.....


Forget the Kool-Aid. You've been on some Tang, haven't you?


----------



## Laura Heyden (Aug 14, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> now, go check the story on snopes.....


Ouch, man.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Forget the Kool-Aid. You've been on some Tang, haven't you?


Puddin' and tang Mel?

You are goin' ta hell! In a handbasket!

WRL


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

WRL said:


> Puddin' and tang Mel?
> 
> You are goin' ta hell! In a handbasket!
> 
> WRL


Puddin-n-Tang is the basis for a hearty, nutritious start to the day!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

KNorman said:


> Puddin-n-Tang is the basis for a hearty, nutritious start to the day!


And probably important if you're going to be doing any breading. Breading can be hard work. Harder for some more than others.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> And probably important if you're going to be doing any breading. Breading can be hard work. Harder for some more than others.


Breading is hard work.

To bread, a loaf has to rise and then be put it in the oven to cook further....

It helps if a loaf can rise a few times...


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

And if you have ever baked bread, then you know that you have to punch it back down once or twice and let it rise again.....of course this is after you knead it bare handed.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Hahahahahahahahhahahahhaha!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Woo, it's getting a little hot in the kitchen. Better check the temp in the oven to make sure we don't start a fire....


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

WRL said:


> I understand your pain. However, in life, its about choices and consequences. You CHOSE a chessie, now you have to live with the decision. BUT HEY, use it as a learning opportunity.
> 
> I am... and he's taught me a lot! But do you have to be smarter than your dog?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

WRL said:


> Puddin' and tang Mel?
> 
> You are goin' ta hell! In a handbasket!
> 
> WRL


Best not try to order up pudding and tang after Happy Hour cause if ya stumble even a little bit there........

This whole thread is useless without pictures of the Chocolite covered texture having breaded Goldens.
Diction is everything regards

Bubba


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I actually like my Figgy Puddin with no breadin!!
Just Plain!

Drizzled with extra chocolate!!

Warmed a bit if ya has the time! 

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

SING ALONG!!!

"Just Bring us some Figgy puddin" 
"Just bring us some figgy puddin"
"Just bring us some figgy puddin and bring it right here!!"

Follow this with a body shot of tang!!

After ya watch the BOLD and the BEAUTIFUL in HD!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I had the lyrics wrong!
Surprise!:razz:

Oh, bring us a figgy pudding; 
Oh, bring us a figgy pudding; 
Oh, bring us a figgy pudding and a *cup of good cheer* 
TANG???? REALLY????? REALLY!!
We won't go until we get some; 
We won't go until we get some; 
We won't go until we get some, so bring some out here


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

When researcin Figgy puddin,,
I came across this paragraphical prose!

It’s amazing what a brief mention in one Victorian-era Christmas carol can do for an *obscure little dessert* called figgy pudding. Every year, thousands of people around the world become curious about the figgy pudding mentioned in the secular English carol “We Wish You a Merry Christmas.” Apparently, the party-goers mentioned in the lyrics refuse to leave until they get some figgy pudding from their host. *This must be some seriously good pudding.*

It does make ya wonder!!!! Dont IT!!!


Gooser


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

I think the radiation has cooked the goose! Putting my foil hat back on:bday:


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

`12 pagges!! I sure am Glid i Tok the Evlin Woodhed Sped Redding Course, Yall Must a tok it to.....


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSpdqKMW93s&feature=player_embedded


Way to much work!!!

Thats why I just go bowlin!!!

Listen to the last comment!! Thats the good stuff!!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Notice in the [email protected]

They wanted roasted nuts!

*THEDN!! *

A GLASIAD CHERRY!!!!:shock:

Whats a Glasaid Cherry!???

Gooser


Thedn!! A word the original poster used!!!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Goose- are you late for your medicine again????

Sundown regards

Bubba


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

sounds like a fruitcake! The recipe, not Gooser!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

MooseGooser said:


> We won't go until we get some;


Why else would one go hang out at a bar?


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> Notice in the [email protected]
> 
> They wanted roasted nuts!
> 
> ...


Gooser--Glasid Cherries is what happens when roasted nuts get too close. Kind of messy.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey!!! You guys have hijacked this thread! Stay on subject! This ain't about no figgy puddin or whatever! This is about breadin your chocalite lab or something like that... I forget now!

BHB


----------



## Brian Courser (Feb 10, 2010)

All of this and a while go I was reprimanded for typing something about being shaven a while back. But I am wondering that has not been mentioned yet is what oil to use, Four  the breading


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Only use Cocoa butter and sprinkle with shaved German Chocolate.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Why MISS CLEO!!!! !!~~~~~
I Never!!:razz::razz:

Gooser


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

MooseGooser said:


> Why MISS CLEO!!!! !!~~~~~
> I Never!!:razz::razz:
> 
> Gooser


No one believes you Gooser !! :razz:


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Melanie Foster said:


> Why else would one go hang out at a bar?


To see the girl in a T shirt..........:razz:


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey Ya'll you think that breading choclitesis something check out the dude who has a bitch with uneven tits !!!!!
BobbyB
cajun


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

A 128 posts and counting on this silly thread. We must all be bored.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Probably says something about our IQ too Brian.


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

I nominate this as Thread of the year so far!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Losthwy said:


> A 128 posts and counting on this silly thread. We must all be bored.


Here's the deal= It's March 29th - those of us in the Great Northwet have enjoyed exactly ONE GD day without rain this month.

Damn Skippy I'm bored and tired of rain running down my neck.

Waterlogged regards

Bubba


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

lizard55033 said:


> I nominate this as Thread of the year so far!


 
But the uneven tits thread is just starting. lol


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

All right, you asked for the pictures. Well here is the video on "how to bread a chocolite with black bitch lines". You must watch the whole thing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JmA2ClUvUY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

jgrammer said:


> Glad I have goldens, don't have to worry about what color they will come out after breading! :razz:


Could goldens actually be breaded labs?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

firehouselabs said:


> EXCUSE ME! I don't hind anywhere! And if I did I certainly would NOT be telling you where I was hinding on a public forum!!!! You dirty man!!!! I can't believe that you would ask a lady that sort of question.


Why is it that, all I can think of is the pictures on the boob tube of hinds as the talking heads pontificate about folks being plumped up & out. 

& I have to agree with the uneven tits things, it's just not fair ;-). At least to the loyal viewers.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

firehouselabs said:


> All right, you asked for the pictures. Well here is the video on "how to bread a chocolite with black bitch lines". You must watch the whole thing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JmA2ClUvUY&feature=player_embedded


Man!

That was deep!

Gooser


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

You should hear what they have to say about uneven tits!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lih0Z2IbIUQ&NR=1

As you can see, their first attempt at breading their chocolite with black bitch lines turned out to look like some sort of "healer" mix. Obviously one of them was not following the others instructions!


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Now are we talking about choclite breaded tits?


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

Steve Hester said:


> Now are we talking about choclite breaded tits?


Not much else needs to be said...


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I lmao through out this thread until I read about the OP I am not sure if I should be laughing or feel bad but I cant help it, I personally like my choclites to be breaded in cajun shore lunch to give em that extra lil bite.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> Man!
> 
> That was deep!
> 
> Gooser


Leave it to Gooser to actually decipher that! WTG Gooser!

BHB


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey wasn't that you-tube video the negotiations between EE and RFT? I thought it was suppose to be about breading. Personally I prefer to have mine boneless and skinless to keep the fat content down.

LT


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

labman63 said:


> Could goldens actually be breaded labs?


Yes, but with additional fiber.

BHB


----------



## JFleckenstein (Feb 18, 2011)

what else is funny is that the poor sob hasn't posted anything since


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

firehouselabs said:


> EXCUSE ME! I don't hind anywhere! And if I did I certainly would NOT be telling you where I was hinding on a public forum!!!! You dirty man!!!! I can't believe that you would ask a lady that sort of question.


I only read the first page of this thread... i just want to hear more about your hinding... PM if you prefer. 

SM


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> ... i just want to hear more about your hinding... PM if you prefer.


I figured ShaYne would want details, maybe photos. He's married, so you best not PM him...

I don't even know what "hinding" is - except that it's "a little naughty..."


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> I figured ShaYne would want details, maybe photos. He's married, so you best not PM him...
> 
> I don't even know what "hinding" is - except that it's "a little naughty..."


I am married... so a little is more than enough for me!

It's safe to PM, my wife doesn't know about RTF. 

SM


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Once the dog is breaded, will it still be able to seat a duck?


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Sabireley said:


> Once the dog is breaded, will it still be able to seat a duck?


 Only if it is swishy.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

What the He!! is Hinding??

If Shayne wants to know about it, its gotta be illegal!!

Now I'm curious!

Gooser


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

MooseGooser said:


> What the He!! is Hinding??
> 
> If Shayne wants to know about it, its gotta be illegal!!
> 
> ...


Might not be illegal ,but probably immoral


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

John Kelder said:


> Might not be illegal ,but probably immoral


may depend on what state you're ... ummm.... standing? in when it happens?


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry guys, someone had to work today! Since you are all wondering what a hind is and many of us are spelling and reading challenged, I have created a pictorial of why I was insulted over the whole "hinding" remark! WARNING: THE FOLLOWING MATERIAL IS RATED PG-13. IT MAY NOT BE SUITABLE FOR ALL VIEWERS. PARENTAL DISCRETION IS ADVISED. IN THE CASE OF GOOSER AND THE "SWISHY" ONE, PLEASE VIEW ONLY IF YOU'RE WIVES ARE IN THE OTHER ROOM! NO ANIMALS WERE HARMED IN THE MAKING OF THIS PICTORIAL. NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY LOUD OUTBURSTS, SPEWING OF ANY MATERIAL OF ANY KIND, OR ANY OTHER SUDDEN "URGES". ........

THIS IS A HIND..............







ALSO KNOWN AS THE FEMALE VERSION OF A RED DEER








 



THIS IS THE "HIND" OF A HIND










AND THIS IS WHAT HIND'S DO WITH THEIR HINDS, IT'S CALLED "HINDING"










I am not, nor have I ever been into kinky animal "hinding", so I was naturally a little upset when a total stranger accused me of doing so!!!


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

firehouselabs said:


> Sorry guys, someone had to work today! Since you are all wondering what a hind is and many of us are spelling and reading challenged, I have created a pictorial of why I was insulted over the whole "hinding" remark! WARNING: THE FOLLOWING MATERIAL IS RATED PG-13. IT MAY NOT BE SUITABLE FOR ALL VIEWERS. PARENTAL DISCRETION IS ADVISED. IN THE CASE OF GOOSER AND THE "SWISHY" ONE, PLEASE VIEW ONLY IF YOU'RE WIVES ARE IN THE OTHER ROOM! NO ANIMALS WERE HARMED IN THE MAKING OF THIS PICTORIAL. NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY LOUD OUTBURSTS, SPEWING OF ANY MATERIAL OF ANY KIND, OR ANY OTHER SUDDEN "URGES". ........
> 
> THIS IS A HIND..............
> 
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Dman said:


> Brilliant!



I do have my moments!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah hahahaha!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

That looks like a good way to get PAINFULLY KICKED!!

Gooser


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Which may lead to a testicle near your heart or uneven tits!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

firehouselabs said:


> Which may lead to a testicle near your heart or uneven tits!


Haaaaayyyyyyy This girl is showing some talent here.

Welcome to the smartass club- Happy hour is at 5 _ earlier if required

Easier to laugh regards

Bubba


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

WHOOOPEEEEE! Finally made it to the most prestigious of the RTF clubs! I hope that hazing is involved! And jello fights! And oil wrestling! And, and, SPANKING! Yep, I sure would like some spanking!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

firehouselabs said:


> WHOOOPEEEEE! Finally made it to the most prestigious of the RTF clubs! I hope that hazing is involved! And jello fights! And oil wrestling! And, and, SPANKING! Yep, I sure would like some spanking!


Boy do I hope I'm involved in this in some way.

Pay the dues regards,


----------

